# I can't believe you're gone Rodent.



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

When I went to take Rodent from his cage for playtime, I found him stiff and cold. He was absolutely fine yesterday. He wasn't quite two. I can't believe this. My poor boy. He always seemed the biggest and strongest of all of them. 

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/I...ser]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=149

My big boy, although you seemed like a bully to your brothers in your younger days, you were still a sweetheart with me. I feel so empty thinking of you not being here. I can't even say I feel grief right now, although I wish I could. By the end of the day I'm sure I'll have a breakdown. I hope you know I loved you. Goodbye. 

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0089_zpsd716c5fe.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=219


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry...that's one of the hardest parts of having cages pets, not getting to be with them when they pass is an awful feeling. I hope you are doing okay. Rest easy, Rodent.


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, It's so sad when they die like that... Poor baby, Rip Rodent xx


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks. Kept thinking of him at work today. He used to love watching people, following movements near his cage. It used to freak people out and I think he knew it. That was his type of humor.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss! We woke up one morning to find one of our boys stiff and cold too. He was perfectly healthy and we still wonder why. Finding them like that is just horrible. I've lost quite a few babies but he was the first one I've ever found like that. Thinking of you 
Ours was also a black hoodie


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh, I am so sorry! I know you have suffered lots of losses lately! I am so, so, so, so, so sorry!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Rat-Princess (Oct 19, 2014)

Rest in peace baby boy <3


----------

